# My Cat A Couple of Years Ago, Watching a Deer Through the Back Yard Fence



## SeaBreeze (Mar 7, 2015)

Here's my cat when he was younger, first time watching deer through the fence.







Here's the deer watching him.


----------



## jujube (Mar 7, 2015)

Cat: "AND YOU BETTER STAY THERE OR I'LL....I'LL....I'LL RUN INSIDE AND HIDE UNDER THE COUCH!"


----------



## oakapple (Mar 20, 2015)

Nice pics, cats are such curious animals (hence the expression...... Curiosity killed the cat!)


----------



## applecruncher (Mar 20, 2015)

Good picture SeaBreeze.  But those antlers look like they could do some damage.


----------



## AZ Jim (Mar 20, 2015)

Cat's are wonderful little animals.  I love them.  I love all animals but cat's have a special place in my heart.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 20, 2015)

Me too Jim, I've only had two at a time, because we always had dogs too, didn't want too many pets at once for various reasons.  I do lean more toward cats, hubby says if he ever dies, I'll become a cat lady for sure...he's probably right, lol.


----------



## Temperance (Mar 21, 2015)

Wonderful pictures SeaBreeze.  Thanks


----------



## WhatInThe (Jun 3, 2015)

The cat was probably thinking if they could run like their distant cousins such as the cougar or lion he would have a nice snack.


----------



## jujube (Jun 4, 2015)

oakapple said:


> Nice pics, cats are such curious animals (hence the expression...... Curiosity killed the cat!)



and the rest of the quote: "....but satisfaction brought it back."     I guess that's as long as there are any of the nine lives left.


----------

